# NYC apartment walls



## whooops (Dec 21, 2011)

I just moved into a building in NYC that was built in the late 60s and I wanted to mount my 42" plasma. I drilled a few test holes after I used a stud finder and discovered the walls were about 2.5" thick. The drill bit went right through, I now have a peep hole to my bedroom. The other hole went in 1.25" and stopped. The dust looks like drywall/clay dust. The walls seem thick though, I can't hear people talking in the other room. 

Any ideas what kind of walls I'm dealing with?
Should I abandon all hope of mounting my TV or anything for that matter? I was hoping to mount some shelves also.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have drywall attached to strapping that's attached to brick walls.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

probably have stud walls with the studs turned sideways. 1/2" gwb, 1-1/2" stud, 1/2" gwb, gives you a 2-1/2" wall. It's pretty common in city settings to use this type of non-load bearing wall as city real estate is big $$$....so wasting it with dead wall space is a waste...


----------



## whooops (Dec 21, 2011)

1/2" gwb, 1 1/2" stud, 1/2" gwb, makes sense but I didn't know that was possible. So, would it be safe to mount a 95lb. TV on? 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

whooops said:


> So, would it be safe to mount a 95lb. TV on?


Hard to say from where I'm sitting...


----------

